# Some old school for you guy's



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

I think you'll like this. http://www.dallasimports.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7023


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

That's pretty sweet! I like the wheels too.


----------

